# Joey S298 Software Experiences/Bugs



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version for new/factory boxes:

```
PID=08E2h     07/11/13 22:02:07
 DownloadID:1FND
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [1]
 S298:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 New FW:'S298'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJL].':     {XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update of the version:

```
PID=08E2h     07/15/13 17:20:36
 DownloadID:1KND
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 S298:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 S298:'AX184_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 New FW:'S298'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJL].':     {XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updating apps spool "*AX189*" for H and J:

```
PID=08E2h     07/22/13 23:03:02
 DownloadID:1LND
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 S298:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 S298:'AX189_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 New FW:'S298'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJL].':     {XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updating Apps to "*AX194*":

```
23:08:33 07/30/13 
PID=08E2h
 DownloadID: 1MND (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S298 :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 S298 :'AX194_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S315'-'S315','S400'-'S400'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cover new FW of H and H2:

```
23:18:26 08/05/13
PID=08E2h
 DownloadID: 1QND (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S298 :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 S298 :'AX194_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting... So it seems that there is no corresponding Joey update to go along with the new Hopper software?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't Apps [AX194] running on J too ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, it is. Wonder if there will be new J firmware though?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update of Apps, AX199:

```
11:53:26 08/14/13
PID=08E2h
 DownloadID: 1TND
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S298 :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 S298 :'AX199_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update of Apps, AX204:

```
PID=08E2h
 DownloadID: 1UND (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S298:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 S298:'AX204_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New Apps: AX205:

```
PID=08E2h
 DownloadID: 1VND
 Upgrading FW:
 S298 :'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1WZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 S298 :'AX205_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S0ZZ','S316'-'S316','S401'-'S401'
 New FW: ''
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1...' & 'ND[ABEGJL].': {XiP913} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

